# htaccess URLs ändern



## deintag85 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

zwecks SEO möchte ich meine URL's bissel abändern. Momentan schauen Sie so aus

stats.php?u=123456789&function=irgendwas

ich würd das gern so aussehen lassen

http://www.domainname.de/stats/123456789/irgendwas
http://www.domainname.de/stats/123456789/irgendwasanderes
http://www.domainname.de/index
http://www.domainname.de/impressum

und so weiter.

wie mache ich das am besten? habe dazu keine richtig guten tutorials finden können. nur wie ich aus irgendwas.php?id=2 eine irgendwas-2.html machen kann. aber das ist nicht ganz das was ich brauche :-/

Liebe Grüße!!


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (17. Juni 2009)

Hi,



deintag85 hat gesagt.:


> habe dazu keine richtig guten tutorials finden können. nur wie ich aus irgendwas.php?id=2 eine irgendwas-2.html machen kann. aber das ist nicht ganz das was ich brauche :-/



Was hast Du denn bis jetzt überhaupt versucht?
ein Tutorial, in dem zufällig genau die Regeln, die Du brauchst, als Beispiel genommen werden, wird's vielleicht auch nicht geben. Versuch lieber, die Beispiele, die Du hier und anderswo findest zu verstehen und entsprechend Deinen Anforderungen zu erweitern bzw. zu ändern.

LG


----------



## deintag85 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hab es so versucht gehabt


```
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule stats/(.*)/(.*)/ stats.php?u=$1&function=$2
RewriteRule stats/(.*)/(.*) stats.php?u=$1&function=$2
```

Wenn ich nun auf http://www.domainname.de/stats/123456789/irgendwas

zugreife kommt zwar die Seite, aber irgendwie fehlt jegliches CSS und Layout der Website :-/ Scheint also nur theoretisch zu funktionieren.



Pfff.. Lass mich raten, ich muss anschließend in allen Dateien sämtliche Links austauschen oder was


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (18. Juni 2009)

Hi,

also wird stats.php aufgerufen und die Parameter auch korrekt übergeben? Wie referenzierst Du denn in Deinen Seiten Resourcen wie CSS-Dateien und Bilder?

LG


----------

